# faster browsing



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

i got this sugestion from a magazine: it says to delete this key to make browsing faster[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace\{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}]
do you know some thing more about it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I would be extra cautious before deleting any key from the Registry.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

That's the correct key, however you're only supposed to delete the "{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}" part of the key. 

I don't have the link but I saved the text: (I've done this with every IE I've had for the last 2 years including IE in XP Pro)

BROWSING SPEEDUP
... Suggested by Ricky Johnson ([email protected]).
This tip works on ALL Windows 95/98/ME and
NT4/2000 systems with MS Internet Explorer 4/5/6 installed.
This Registry tip speeds up internet/remote (using Windows
Explorer and/or Internet Explorer) browsing process considerably on most MS Windows 32-bit machines connected to a network
and/or remote computer(s).
This actually fixes a BUG in MS Windows OSes that scan shared (remote) folders/files across the
network for Scheduled Tasks, and can add a delay as long as 30 seconds (!), because it uses extra time to search the remote
computer(s). 
To do this, open Regedit (Win95/98/ME) or Regedt32 (WinNT4/2000) and go to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows
\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace
Highlight this value:
{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}
and delete it:
right-click on it -> select Delete -> click OK.
RECOMMENDED: Export (BACKUP) this Registry key
to a REG file FIRST, to be able to restore it (by running the REG file) if necessary. In Regedit: highlight the key name
in the left hand pane -> click "Registry" from the menu -> select "Export Registry File..." -> type a file name in the "File
name" field -> browse to the destination of your choice -> push the Save button.
This Registry change takes effect
immediately.
Just start MS IE while connected to the network/internet to see the difference.
NOTE: Upgrading to a newer MS Internet Explorer release may add this key to your Registry during Setup,
therefore you may need to delete it again after installing MS IE.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

DVOM:

By perfroming this tweak, will web browsing also be increased if you have a DSL connection or is this just for a Dial-up connection?

Thanks


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

GoJo, since it's meant to stop IE from looking in remote folders/files for scheduled tasks, it should make a difference either way. (I've done it on dial-up and DSL)

It doesn't matter if you're not on a network, IE still looks.

I've done that tweak on IE 5.01, 5.5, 6.0, and 6 SP1 with no problems. It made a noticeable difference when I first did it.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks guy's for a good tip, I am using 6 SP1 and it has made a significant difference.

jonuck.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

DVOM - jonuck:

I tried this and got as far as \NameSpace and the value {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} doesn't appear in the right pane. Actually no value at all appears. I'm using IE6 SP1.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

GoJo, it's in the left pane.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

I don't think it has to, I just highlighted it and backed it up to a folder in "My Documents" and then deleted it. All of this happens in the lefthand column. I also saved DVOM's post for reference in the same folder. Hope this helps.

jonuck.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Guys:

I've attached a screen shot of my Registry and the value {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} doesn't appear anywhere.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

GoJo, I guess you're right, you don't have it. 

Kinda odd but that's M$.


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

GoJo-you're not alone-I don't have it listed either


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I have used that tweak many times. I thought it was only applicable to the LAN side, but hey if it speeds up internet browsing that's a bonus.
I got this at Wingiudes

Home > Network > Clients

Speed-up Browsing Remote Computers (Windows 2000/XP) Popular

This tweak can be easily applied using WinGuides Tweak Manager. Download Now! 
When you browse a Windows 95, 98 or Me machine from a Windows 2000 or XP computer extra time is taken to determine if any scheduled tasks or printers are enabled on the destination computer.

Open your registry and find the key below.

To disable checking for scheduled tasks delete the {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} sub-key.

To disable checking for printers delete the {2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} sub-key.

The change should take effect immediately.

Registry Settings 
System Key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
RemoteComputer\NameSpace]

Disclaimer: Modifying the registry can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. We cannot guarantee that problems resulting from modifications to the registry can be solved. Use the information provided at your own risk.

Last Modified: July 24, 2002


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Something else to add, I don't think you will have those keys if you are using a 9x Windows OS. They will only show up it you are on an NT box.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

The registry entry does show up on ME so I exported it and then deleted and now IE6 SP1 does appear to be quite a bit faster.

So thank you to GoJoaGoGo for that one.

Opera is still faster!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Chattan:

I also use Windows Me and as shown in my registry shot in Post#10 the registry entry of {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} doesn't appear. Strange that it appears in your Windows ME system and not mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

I am using a Pan-European Belgian-French version of ME which is a little different possibly. Also I have IE6 SP1.

You may have had an up-date which removed the entry on your system. Many of the up-dates do other things which you don't get to know about especially if it involves correcting an error.

Thank you for the tip though. IE is noticeably faster.

Mac


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks somak_de, 

That was a good tip.

It made a significant difference with IE 6.0


Jack


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that the key appears multiple times in various places, make sure you ONLY delete the one for RemoteComputer.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Probably a stupid question, but:

I followed the path and located a different key under "NameSpace" >>

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace\*{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}*

Will this have the same effect as far as speeding things up? I am assuming that this key relates to something different and deleting it could cause problems.

Anybody know?

TIA.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

jnibori, I've always had both the key you're posting and the other that's the subject of this thread.

I've never deleted the key you're asking about. I've always left it right there.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi jnibori:

The sub key {2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} is related to your printer. Go to Post #13 of this thread for further information.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks. Passed right over it.

I think I'll leave mine as is, unless somebody can confirm that a noticeable difference in speed will be achieved by removing it.

BTW - I'm using WinXP Home.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome :up:


----------



## aerain (Apr 30, 2000)

Nice tip and what a difference it made!

But something is happening now...

When I removed that key, I started getting these errors when I visited some sites. Please see the attachment.

These are some of the sites:

http://www2.gol.com/users/oyamada/
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/

I'm running Windows XP Pro w/ SP1 and IE 6.0 SP1.

Thanks!


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

Thank you very much guys for so much replies!
Well the reality is that i may be the thread starter but as far as my computer is concerned i dont see any considerable change in speed. that's why i started this thread to know your views.
i use a slow dial up connection (generally get 2.5 kb/sec download speed ) . 
what do you mean by considerable increase in speed. i cant see any difference. so help me!
i use xp pro and ie 6


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somak_de:_
> *Thank you very much guys for so much replies!
> Well the reality is that i may be the thread starter but as far as my computer is concerned i dont see any considerable change in speed. that's why i started this thread to know your views.
> i use a slow dial up connection (generally get 2.5 kb/sec download speed ) .
> ...


The speed I was referring to was not the connection or download speed, but rather how quickly a page loaded.

At this site, for instance, I would watch the LED's on my external modem( I'm on dial up ) and I would see delays in the connection as if my comp was waiting on something. This 'wait' time was greatly reduced. I haven't measured the difference, but it is quite noticable. Several seconds in many cases.

just for reference, my connection speed is usually about 45k and my download is about 5k. They do not appear to be affected.

thanks again for the post 

Jack


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't honestly say I have seen any speed increase in Internet browsing. I'm on a cable connection so it's fast to begin with. However I have 3 computers on my home lan. One is win 95 the other two are NT boxes. Before doing the registry edit it can take up to 10 min for the 95 PC to show up in network neighbor hood. I have shared folders and printers. After the reg hack every thing shows up in seconds. I delete both keys. On my PC unless I'm playing games I'm running 2k Pro sp4, IE 6 sp1, no error's. I have only ever looked for those keys on my NT box's. I'll have to reboot this one into 98 and check it. My 95 box has the {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} sub-key, but not the other.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Win98 on my PC only has the {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} sub-key. I just deleted it so I will have to wait and see if it causes me any grief. I only play games with 98 so I may never notice. My daughters nt-4 box has both, so does XP home and 2k pro on my PC. I have never noticed it causing me any problems when running 2k. I only use XP occasionally but haven't noticed any errors. I guess if you are going to try it back up your registry before hand so you can go back if you have to.


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

> The speed I was referring to was not the connection or download speed, but rather how quickly a page loaded.


i was also refering about that but after deleting the keys when i did not have any change in speed i thought it must have some thing to do with the connection.

i made a experiment by accessing net with and without the key and still cant see any noticeable difference. In my area loading of a page vary widely from time to time even if the modem shows the connection speed of 45 kb/s. 
another thing is that if the page is in cache it loads faster. for example when i access this site or say "google" they load very quickly.
So it is very difficult to say whether a page is loading quickly because of the deleting of the key or because of good connection speed or something else


----------

